# Cost of moving to NZ



## AndrewPainter (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure this has been covered before, so please point me to the right post, but otherwise, i'm looking to get a list of all the expenses i could incurr in moving to New Zealand.

I'm thinking of applying for the visa as a skilled migrant, as i'll have a skill on the critical skills list, and have evidence of securing a job very quickly when i'm in country having just come back from a trip to NZ.

I'm already thinking this won't be cheap to do - tens of thousands or pounds expected. :confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AndrewPainter said:


> I'm sure this has been covered before, so please point me to the right post, but otherwise, i'm looking to get a list of all the expenses i could incurr in moving to New Zealand.
> 
> I'm thinking of applying for the visa as a skilled migrant, as i'll have a skill on the critical skills list, and have evidence of securing a job very quickly when i'm in country having just come back from a trip to NZ.
> 
> I'm already thinking this won't be cheap to do - tens of thousands or pounds expected. :confused2:


What would you expect your tens of thousands of pounds to cover? If it's the visa and medicals etc for just yourself then you'll be pleasantly surprised. Maybe 1000 pounds if you do it all yourself?

If it's the cost of a full container then I think you're looking at about 5000 GBP - but someone who's moved stuff recently might be able to help on that one.

As to other costs - well, obviously flight, then somewhere to live short-term when you get here. see Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz for rentals.

What other costs do you need?


----------



## AndrewPainter (Jan 17, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> What would you expect your tens of thousands of pounds to cover? If it's the visa and medicals etc for just yourself then you'll be pleasantly surprised. Maybe 1000 pounds if you do it all yourself?
> 
> If it's the cost of a full container then I think you're looking at about 5000 GBP - but someone who's moved stuff recently might be able to help on that one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply ...

so just based on those costs including flight for four of us thats already well over £10K, and that doesn't include the cost of buying cars, rent deposit, white goods and replacement furniture, living costs until a job is secured and some sort of contingency, hence my thinking this is going to easily run into £20K+.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AndrewPainter said:


> Thanks for the reply ...
> 
> so just based on those costs including flight for four of us thats already well over £10K, and that doesn't include the cost of buying cars, rent deposit, white goods and replacement furniture, living costs until a job is secured and some sort of contingency, hence my thinking this is going to easily run into £20K+.


True - visas, flights etc for 4 of you could well be £10k. And I'd certainly allow a £10k buffer fund to make sure you can live for a while until you get sorted.


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Good advice, I worked on $50,000 dollars when I moved from NZ. Andrew don't forget you'll also have house sale fees and mortgage closure costs etc. when you leave, it is a lot more than just visas, shipping and flights.


----------



## AndrewPainter (Jan 17, 2011)

Yvonne.72 said:


> Good advice, I worked on $50,000 dollars when I moved from NZ. Andrew don't forget you'll also have house sale fees and mortgage closure costs etc. when you leave, it is a lot more than just visas, shipping and flights.


Would you have a breakdown of the costs. I'm not intending to sell up in the UK, and won't need to, for moving to NZ, so those costs won't be needed, fortunately.

Were your costs NZD or AUD and moving from NZ to OZ. Where in OZ did you go and why the move from NZ? OZ is also on our possible list of places to look at, but i've never been and have no idea about cost of living/jobs etc. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Gritty (Mar 21, 2009)

If possible it would be best to take as much furniture as possible with you including white good you can get adapters it would be cheaper to ship than replace. 

We rented a 4 bed house with huge garden for $300 per week.

Good luck.


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

AndrewPainter said:


> Would you have a breakdown of the costs. I'm not intending to sell up in the UK, and won't need to, for moving to NZ, so those costs won't be needed, fortunately.
> 
> Were your costs NZD or AUD and moving from NZ to OZ. Where in OZ did you go and why the move from NZ? OZ is also on our possible list of places to look at, but i've never been and have no idea about cost of living/jobs etc.
> 
> Thanks for reply


It was a wee while ago but the shipping costs for a 40' container were about $12,000 I think, plus insurance. 

Flights were about $1,600 each time we came over to look for jobs or property and we did that quite a few times. Plus accommodation, car hire, petrol etc.

New cars were just over $20,000, then there were initial rental charges and a property bond, about $800 for furniture and appliance rental whilst waiting for our container. New school uniforms, books and deposits for school places came to a good $6,000. Then of course the real estate agent's commission for selling our property which was about 4% of the selling price.

Then the visa and medicals costs too because we wanted to have some security here.

BTW that $50 grand didn't include the agent's commission.

We moved to Oz for the better standard of living and a lot more money. Simple as that.


----------

